# Stump Grinding In Erie County NY



## nms0219 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, I just bid on the county wide stump grinding contract as of now it looks like I'm going to get it. The contract calls for the grinding of stumps to 18" below grade, hauling away the chips and top dressing with top soil. Their are over 10,000 stumps to be ground. I am looking for atleast 20 (bid requiremet) grinders and trucks with operators and insurance. PM if you are interested or call me at 716-523-0219 Thanks Nick


----------



## ASD (Dec 7, 2007)

let me get this right . you bid a job and got it and now you are looking for the stuff to do it ??? :bang: that sounds like a good way to lose your a$$
i hope you do well


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 7, 2007)

well to be honest I did bid it but it closes on tuesday. I know some people in the office and with out going into detail they told me my bid is #1 as of noon today. I have some equipment just not enough to do the job as quickly as needed. and they dont want all the chips gone just the top stuff, even it out with the existing grade top dress with top soil and seed. not a whole lot of stuff is going to come out of the hole. maybe a skid steer bucket full.


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 7, 2007)

cant dig them out 90% of the stumps are inbetween the side walk and street. This is fed gov money (fema) they are spending. Its still part of the storm clean up from october 06.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Curious why so deep? What species trees/stumps? What about the snow and plow build up if their by the road?


----------



## mpatch (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope you bid at least 1 million considering that even a small stump takes at least an hour to grind, clean up and fill with soil thats not even considering travel time. Good luck.


----------



## Millerstree (Dec 8, 2007)

why so deep? is there a dependable place to get topsoil in the middle of winter, that is not a frozen mass? who buys the dirt, seed, and straw? who pays the subs? and when? what is the dead line for completion? is there a place to dump the grindings? is there a charge? if yes, who is responsible for that charge? do you have to have the hole inspected before filling it in? you asked for bids, is that by the inch, or stump? what is the average stump size?


----------



## jonseredbred (Dec 8, 2007)

Its a scum bid, they only want to pay for the diameter inch of what the tree was, not what the stump is. They have a wierd formula to determine what the tree was. I see confusion and fighting all over the place. You may grind from sidewalk to curb and only get paid for a 20" stump if the root system is humped and exposed.

It requires 20 grinding crews. WTF are they thinking?? Its written so only a few select companies will get the work.

Its 18" because the author of the requirements doesn't know any different.

It also has an item for removing stumps to grade only, not below grade. I am guessing this item is for stump cuts but its not too clear. Like I said it is a scum bid, worst one i have seen in a long time.


----------



## jonseredbred (Dec 8, 2007)

nms0219 said:


> well to be honest I did bid it but it closes on tuesday. I know some people in the office and with out going into detail they told me my bid is #1 as of noon today. I have some equipment just not enough to do the job as quickly as needed. and they dont want all the chips gone just the top stuff, even it out with the existing grade top dress with top soil and seed. not a whole lot of stuff is going to come out of the hole. maybe a skid steer bucket full.



All I need to get a re bid on this project is a copy of this post. 

It is a public opening on Tuesday, I really doubt someone is opening what few bids they have there and re sealing them to let you know that your # 1.

If they have 5 bids there now, they will have 10 walk in the door Tuesday AM


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 8, 2007)

I would not worry about a rebid heard today that asphlunde is so low its not even funny


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 8, 2007)

as of 4pm friday their was 28 bids, also heard that they are going to cancel the bidding and reword the whole thing. guess their is lot of confusion


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 10, 2007)

NMS, huh? That's a pretty big contract for a "mowing service."


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

treejunkie13 said:


> Curious why so deep? What species trees/stumps? What about the snow and plow build up if their by the road?



I am wondering this too. 

The winning bid company...how long do they have to grind out all the stumps.


----------

